# Finally got some chit work to finish....



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Got a little bit of work to start on today so I decided I would take some pictures. Just a bunch of patches and an popcorn overlay ceiling. Not a very big project, but I know some of you want to see my work


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

First couple pics are my tools, showing off my paint/mud roller for Moore. :thumbsup: Some more patches... obviously everything is just taped right now. Have a few more patches but I didn't take pictures of them. Hung all patches today and taped them.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Here are some walk through vids after taping the overlay ceiling and bedding it. All hand taped/finished. 10" knife on the 2 flats and a 12" down the middle of the butts. All butts were recessed and didn't need to be busted out.

http://s615.photobucket.com/albums/tt236/slow94/?action=view&current=taping.mp4

http://s615.photobucket.com/albums/tt236/slow94/?action=view&current=bedding.mp4


Oh yeah I forgot. I added a pic of myself and a rendition of Moore's famous pic :thumbup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Hung about 7 patches all together, taped them, installed some mud-set bead on that header, taped overlay ceiling and put the first coat on it. Was done in 3 hours and was able to get home for a nice meal . Love it when the boss/my dad gets lunch....:yes: Let see I got a Ribeye steak, loaded baked potato, a delicious side salad, and some broccoli from our favorite lunch spot: only $8.75 for all that!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Your tummy must be really full, and you must be really tired. Maybe your daddy can read you stories from Drywall talk, when he tucks you into bed tonight







:whistling2:
At least you stuck to your word:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Your tummy must be really full, and you must be really tired. Maybe your daddy can read you stories from Drywall talk, when he tucks you into bed tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I knew he would!:yes:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I will update it tomorrow after I bed and skim all the patches :thumbsup:. And I don't live at my dad's house so he can't read me any stories anyway . Dang it looks like I ran those joints with a box huh 2buck, wait let me go get my waders. :jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> . Dang it looks like I ran those joints with a box huh 2buck


Not really:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

2buck aren't you supposed to be posting a video of you running your trowel now.......:whistling2:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Not really:whistling2::whistling2:


I hate when the camera distorts the picture. Looks like the bead is bowed, but it's a camera lens artifact.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Here is the video walk through of the ceiling after I skimmed it today. Too bad it is getting popcorn over it.....

http://s615.photobucket.com/albums/tt236/slow94/?action=view&current=skimming.mp4


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

neatly done


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

Not bad for your first time:whistling2:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

DLSdrywall said:


> Not bad for your first time:whistling2:


 
lol ^^^


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Here is the video walk through of the ceiling after I skimmed it today. Too bad it is getting popcorn over it.....
> 
> http://s615.photobucket.com/albums/tt236/slow94/?action=view&current=skimming.mp4


Looks like your Dad does nice work:whistling2:



thefinisher said:


> 2buck aren't you supposed to be posting a video of you running your trowel now.......:whistling2:


So which bead do you want to see me coat in these pics.

Maybe you and me can race at doing 1st coat on bead, Show me why I should EVOLVE to a straight knife. Prove your weapon is better than mine, make a vid.:yes:

Make the loser post a pic of themselves kissing a sheep, Let the DWT members decide which end of the sheep the loser has to kiss:thumbup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

b said:


> neatly done


Thank you b,mitch :thumbsup:. If only I had the skills you do... I could make a killing in the rich areas of Charleston for sure!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Looks like your Dad does nice work:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a cute little starter home you got there to do :whistling2:. Lucky me I don't have to finish whole houses anymore. I actually didn't take pics of the patches because my dad bedded them while I was doing the upstairs ceiling and bathroom. He is 56 and has better things to do than coat some patches on a popcorn ceiling in a apartment in "da hood" and they looked it lol. Doesn't matter because all patches will get 5 minute on them and skimmed before spraying. But I would like to see a vid of you running some flats first coat with your trowel..... that's if you still remember how to hand finish :jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> That's a cute little starter home you got there to do :whistling2:. Lucky me I don't have to finish whole houses anymore. I actually didn't take pics of the patches because my dad bedded them while I was doing the upstairs ceiling and bathroom. He is 56 and has better things to do than coat some patches on a popcorn ceiling in a apartment in "da hood" and they looked it lol. Doesn't matter because all patches will get 5 minute on them and skimmed before spraying. But I would like to see a vid of you running some flats first coat with your trowel..... that's if you still remember how to hand finish


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

This is how 2 buck hand tapes lol...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=kPIIWGqzmRw


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

thefinisher said:


> This is how 2 buck hand tapes lol...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=kPIIWGqzmRw


Nothing wrong with the way Laurier does it - He is pretty good in my opinion. :yes:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Nothing wrong with the way Laurier does it - He is pretty good in my opinion. :yes:


Are you joking or being serious? God a hawk and trowel is awful for hand taping. See 2 buck, this is why the trade evolved from the hawk/trowel because it is soooooooo slow to tape like that :blink:. No wonder you run a zook because I would go crazy taping with a trowel :laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Are you joking or being serious? God a hawk and trowel is awful for hand taping. See 2 buck, this is why the trade evolved from the hawk/trowel because it is soooooooo slow to tape like that :blink:. No wonder you run a zook because I would go crazy taping with a trowel :laughing:


Well, I don't think Laurier Leaves stuff behind like your knife:whistling2:

If that's evolving, I will stay Ancient:thumbup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

thefinisher said:


> Are you joking or being serious? God a hawk and trowel is awful for hand taping. See 2 buck, this is why the trade evolved from the hawk/trowel because it is soooooooo slow to tape like that :blink:. No wonder you run a zook because I would go crazy taping with a trowel :laughing:


Whatever works for you, works for you.  (Tabarnak)

It seems the hawk and trowel work for Laurier and he seems to be very comfortable with it. If you see the rest of his videos you will see he is a master at the hawk and trowel. So it may be soooooo slow for you but I can imagine Laurier and anyone else good with a hawk and trowel can keep up to the best of us. As you may know there are several different ways to get tape on and they all work. As the Captain use to say... (something about skinning a cat??)


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> Are you joking or being serious? God a hawk and trowel is awful for hand taping. See 2 buck, this is why the trade evolved from the hawk/trowel because it is soooooooo slow to tape like that :blink:. No wonder you run a zook because I would go crazy taping with a trowel :laughing:


You are unbelievable. You ask for a teaching vid on the trowel, you post one. Then you bag out the guys speed. He was sooooo slow because he was teaching. GET IT. 

And I still say you are chicken. Posting pics of finished work is one thing but you are the one talking about speed *WHERE IS THE VID?* My money is on 2Buck I hope you like the taste of sheep.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Whatever works for you, works for you.  (Tabarnak)
> 
> It seems the hawk and trowel work for Laurier and he seems to be very comfortable with it. If you see the rest of his videos you will see he is a master at the hawk and trowel. So it may be soooooo slow for you but I can imagine Laurier and anyone else good with a hawk and trowel can keep up to the best of us. As you may know there are several different ways to get tape on and they all work. As the Captain use to say... (something about skinning a cat??)


 The Capt often said '' there's no wrong way to do it right'':thumbup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

gazman said:


> You are unbelievable. You ask for a teaching vid on the trowel, you post one. Then you bag out the guys speed. He was sooooo slow because he was teaching. GET IT.
> 
> And I still say you are chicken. Posting pics of finished work is one thing but you are the one talking about speed *WHERE IS THE VID?* My money is on 2Buck I hope you like the taste of sheep.


I was poking fun at 2buck by posting that vid. And he would have been slow regardless taping with a trowel/hawk. And I never asked for a teaching video on a trowel, I just asked to see 2buck using one on his flats and what not because almost all the videos on youtube are teaching videos. As soon as I get something else to finish and get a decent camera I will post something for you :thumbsup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well, I don't think Laurier Leaves stuff behind like your knife:whistling2:
> 
> If that's evolving, I will stay Ancient:thumbup:


there was actually nothing left behind. That mark is where the mud run outside of my 6" knife while wiping and I had to wipe the edge off. Wouldn't of mattered if I would have left it anyway because I turned right around and bedded it.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> The Capt often said '' there's no wrong way to do it right'':thumbup:


I miss the Captain's euphemisms. 

"I might be wrong but I'm not!"


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> The Capt often said '' there's no wrong way to do it right'':thumbup:





SlimPickins said:


> I miss the Captain's euphemisms.
> 
> "I might be wrong but I'm not!"





Did I miss something ? Is the Capt gone ?:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Did I miss something ? Is the Capt gone ?:blink:


No he's still alive, was on a few weeks ago

But Moose boy will be gone soon, Since the mods warned us."Next person who post pics/vids of half naked women, gets the boot"

It was nice knowing you PT, who shall I pick on now:whistling2:



Is thefinisher on line


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> No he's still alive, was on a few weeks ago
> 
> But Moose boy will be gone soon, Since the mods warned us."Next person who post pics/vids of half naked women, gets the boot"
> 
> ...


 
Yes sir and I got my waders waiting for ya :yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Well I must say - that profile picture you have suits you 2 buck


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Yes sir and I got my waders waiting for ya :yes:


I'm more than ready for for you now too:yes:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Your gonna need that suit! :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> That's a cute little starter home you got there to do :whistling2:. Lucky me I don't have to finish whole houses anymore. I actually didn't take pics of the patches because my dad bedded them while I was doing the upstairs ceiling and bathroom. He is 56 and has better things to do than coat some patches on a popcorn ceiling in a apartment in "da hood" and they looked it lol. Doesn't matter because all patches will get 5 minute on them and skimmed before spraying. But I would like to see a vid of you running some flats first coat with your trowel..... that's if you still remember how to hand finish :jester:


 You don't have to do houses anymore? 
What you gonna do when that golden horse shoe falls out your A$$?
I know what your [dad] is paying the mexicans!
$5 per board -hang
$6.50 per board finish.


I just got home from running a house I25 boards all by hand..I work alone ..Didn't quite get it all skimmed.. 
My backs stiff..My knees ache ,,and my hand is throbing .. And your bragging how you don't do houses? You know who i am? 

I'm a REAL drywall man! Along with the rest of the members here That are sitting in there chairs hurting from the day they just put in.. Because they do the work themselves.. 
We don't get a check every friday off the pains of another man.
WE! get a check when the job is done from our own hard work!:yes:


23 years young ,,and says I dont have to do houses anymore!
KISS MY ASS!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> You don't have to do houses anymore?
> What you gonna do when that golden horse shoe falls out your A$$?
> I know what your [dad] is paying the mexicans!
> $5 per board -hang
> ...


Moore you been drinking ? Actually we pay them $4 to hang, $4 to finish, and $1.25 to sand because that is the rate around here. I know how it is to finish houses everyday because I have done it too, but luckily my dad did it everyday for 35 years so I didn't have to. He built a company that allowed me to be in the position that I am. But, don't get me wrong, I can finish with *anybody* on this site guaranteed! When you can't beat them (immigrants) join them by using them as your workforce. Our crews are great we have a great relationship with them. I would do anything for those guys. BTW we don't make as much money as they do on a house, go figure. I do work every single day! I put 8 hours in a day whether it be loading rock, finishing, patchwork, point-up, check jobs, estimating, doing take-offs, sending proposals, etc... And I don't need to do houses anymore because I have to help run a company, but I have finished hundreds of jobs in my 23 years. Try being the lead sales person, head project manager, the point up guy, the secretary, and a laborer when needed often in the same day. And if the golden horse shoe ever falls out of my @ss then I have a degree and a trade to fall back on. I know all about hard work...... I used to finish houses for 8+ hours a day, then go to a personal trainer to lift/condition, then go to baseball practice for 2-3 hours for a national championship team mind you. All summer I would do this. I wished I could have just gone home afterward but I knew it would pay off.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Many times young and ignorance walk hand in hand.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Actually we pay them $4 to hang, $4 to finish, and $1.25 to sand 








THAT'S SAD!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> Actually we pay them $4 to hang, $4 to finish, and $1.25 to sand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is sickening I see whos winning the race to the bottom


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Moore you been drinking ? Actually we pay them $4 to hang, $4 to finish, and $1.25 to sand because that is the rate around here. I know how it is to finish houses everyday because I have done it too, but luckily my dad did it everyday for 35 years so I didn't have to. He built a company that allowed me to be in the position that I am. But, don't get me wrong, I can finish with *anybody* on this site guaranteed! When you can't beat them (immigrants) join them by using them as your workforce. Our crews are great we have a great relationship with them. I would do anything for those guys. BTW we don't make as much money as they do on a house, go figure. I do work every single day! I put 8 hours in a day whether it be loading rock, finishing, patchwork, point-up, check jobs, estimating, doing take-offs, sending proposals, etc... And I don't need to do houses anymore because I have to help run a company, but I have finished hundreds of jobs in my 23 years. Try being the lead sales person, head project manager, the point up guy, the secretary, and a laborer when needed often in the same day. And if the golden horse shoe ever falls out of my @ss then I have a degree and a trade to fall back on. I know all about hard work...... I used to finish houses for 8+ hours a day, then go to a personal trainer to lift/condition, then go to baseball practice for 2-3 hours for a national championship team mind you. All summer I would do this. I wished I could have just gone home afterward but I knew it would pay off.


Once upon a time I had that job too, for a larger outfit in my neck of the woods. Then the economy crashed and my luxury position was no longer affordable. So, I went back to hanging boards for the guy. Then things got even more slim (heh) because I'm a solo guy who couldn't find a partner who was worth a f***. So.......switched gears and started branching out. Now, I run a "do it all" business.............because specialization is a tricky dance around here. Best years of my life thus far are happening right now.....working with/for people I want to work with/for and growing in repeat clientele all the time. And not for peanuts, mind you.

You're in a pretty good position over there, working for Papa...he's the real hero here. I hope, for your sake, you don't have to find out how the work world really works. And to be quite honest, it's quite possible you won't have to worry about it........if you don't f*** up what he's given you.

*end rant*:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

whoa Slim you hit home on some of that :blink:... a good partner is hard to find. Ive worked with mine darn near 18 or so years...,damm. There will always be needs for guys that can take care of biz:thumbsup:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Moore you been drinking ? Actually we pay them $4 to hang, $4 to finish, and $1.25 to sand because that is the rate around here. I know how it is to finish houses everyday because I have done it too, but luckily my dad did it everyday for 35 years so I didn't have to. He built a company that allowed me to be in the position that I am. But, don't get me wrong, I can finish with *anybody* on this site guaranteed! When you can't beat them (immigrants) join them by using them as your workforce. Our crews are great we have a great relationship with them. I would do anything for those guys. BTW we don't make as much money as they do on a house, go figure. I do work every single day! I put 8 hours in a day whether it be loading rock, finishing, patchwork, point-up, check jobs, estimating, doing take-offs, sending proposals, etc... And I don't need to do houses anymore because I have to help run a company, but I have finished hundreds of jobs in my 23 years. Try being the lead sales person, head project manager, the point up guy, the secretary, and a laborer when needed often in the same day. And if the golden horse shoe ever falls out of my @ss then I have a degree and a trade to fall back on. I know all about hard work...... I used to finish houses for 8+ hours a day, then go to a personal trainer to lift/condition, then go to baseball practice for 2-3 hours for a national championship team mind you. All summer I would do this. I wished I could have just gone home afterward but I knew it would pay off.


many of us know about running a company we do it everyday including bidding proposals meetings all the while working ourselves in the ground.100 Houses huh.i average 60 -70jobs a year without lowering myself to use people who eventaully will cut your throat and take your work.gotta say im not impressed


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> You don't have to do houses anymore?
> What you gonna do when that golden horse shoe falls out your A$$?
> I know what your [dad] is paying the mexicans!
> $5 per board -hang
> ...


moore the mauler. :yes:

I'd maybe back you up a little bit, finisher, but I'm too :wheelchair: for that.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

sdrdrywall said:


> many of us know about running a company we do it everyday including bidding proposals meetings all the while working ourselves in the ground.100 Houses huh.i average 60 -70jobs a year without lowering myself to use people who eventaully will cut your throat and take your work.gotta say im not impressed


I said hundreds not 100....... Trying to say that I know my way around the block. I ain't a newbie. You would be hard pressed to find a question about the business that I wouldn't be able to answer.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Actually we pay them $4 to hang, $4 to finish, and $1.25 to sand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know but guess what if we upped our prices then we wouldn't have a business and I would have to go find an easier job that pays more.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Once upon a time I had that job too, for a larger outfit in my neck of the woods. Then the economy crashed and my luxury position was no longer affordable. So, I went back to hanging boards for the guy. Then things got even more slim (heh) because I'm a solo guy who couldn't find a partner who was worth a f***. So.......switched gears and started branching out. Now, I run a "do it all" business.............because specialization is a tricky dance around here. Best years of my life thus far are happening right now.....working with/for people I want to work with/for and growing in repeat clientele all the time. And not for peanuts, mind you.
> 
> You're in a pretty good position over there, working for Papa...he's the real hero here. I hope, for your sake, you don't have to find out how the work world really works. And to be quite honest, it's quite possible you won't have to worry about it........if you don't f*** up what he's given you.
> 
> *end rant*:thumbsup:


I live in the real work world everyday sir just as much as anyone! And I haven't been given sh!t, I chose to stay with the business because I am the only person that knows how to run things and plus he can afford to pay me less than hiring multiple people to do my job(s).


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Well history repeats itself - the "gentlemen" in South Carolina always liked to have their slave labour. :whistling2:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> I know but guess what if we upped our prices then we wouldn't have a business and I would have to go find an easier job that pays more.


 Says who? If I dropped that low I would be outta biz,,, beings that all the local dwc,s would beat the dogsheet outta me for going that low ( and I would deserve it) what does that equal to 8 0r 9 cents a foot???. Where are you at??50 cents total package??? Dont bother with answering that Im already a bit disturbed.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> I live in the real work world everyday sir just as much as anyone! And I haven't been given sh!t, I chose to stay with the business because I am the only person that knows how to run things and plus he can afford to pay me less than hiring multiple people to do my job(s).


Yes, you may be walking around in the real world, and I don't doubt that you have skills necessary to running a business. The problem is that you don't _realize _what level of "realness" your world is in, and that yes, indeed, you have been given something. You can argue with me all you like about your perception of reality but I have two advantages in this situation. One, I have a couple more years of life experience, and two, I am not you.

".....but luckily my dad did it everyday for 35 years so I didn't have to. He built a company that allowed me to be in the position that I am."

There's a concept in Buddhism called "beginner's mind", where we are extremely open to learning and experiencing. As we become more knowledgeable in any given area, we begin to think we know everything there is to know, and we allow ourselves to learn less. Then, it becomes an act of discipline to allow ourselves to learn again...we need to train our minds and _remove the notion that we have nothing to learn._

I'm going to quit talking about it....it's not my job to change the way you see your life, or to teach you gratitude and appreciation for your position in life, or to help you see the forest for the trees.


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> Moore you been drinking ? Actually we pay them $4 to hang, $4 to finish, and $1.25 to sand because that is the rate around here. I know how it is to finish houses everyday because I have done it too, but luckily my dad did it everyday for 35 years so I didn't have to. He built a company that allowed me to be in the position that I am. But, don't get me wrong, I can finish with anybody on this site guaranteed! When you can't beat them (immigrants) join them by using them as your workforce. Our crews are great we have a great relationship with them. I would do anything for those guys. BTW we don't make as much money as they do on a house, go figure. I do work every single day! I put 8 hours in a day whether it be loading rock, finishing, patchwork, point-up, check jobs, estimating, doing take-offs, sending proposals, etc... And I don't need to do houses anymore because I have to help run a company, but I have finished hundreds of jobs in my 23 years. Try being the lead sales person, head project manager, the point up guy, the secretary, and a laborer when needed often in the same day. And if the golden horse shoe ever falls out of my @ss then I have a degree and a trade to fall back on. I know all about hard work...... I used to finish houses for 8+ hours a day, then go to a personal trainer to lift/condition, then go to baseball practice for 2-3 hours for a national championship team mind you. All summer I would do this. I wished I could have just gone home afterward but I knew it would pay off.


I'm pretty sure all of us do that. Actually I put in 8 hrs of work then do that other stuff you'v made a career out of at night. I don't think anybody is questioning your ability as a taper just your attitude. 

I run a residential company with all hourly workers on the books with benefits. And I pay workers well not just enough to get by. I was told when I started not to pay them on the books with benefits because it was too expensive, especially in res, and it would drive the labour prices up. My response was "good. It's about time" I hate when People use the excuse "that's all we can pay around here"

I know we're all here to make money but I'm also here to run a successful business. I've had the same guys working for me for 2 years with some in and out and their happy. I'm sure your guys are just lucky to have jobs.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

chris said:


> Says who? If I dropped that low I would be outta biz,,, beings that all the local dwc,s would beat the dogsheet outta me for going that low ( and I would deserve it) what does that equal to 8 0r 9 cents a foot???. Where are you at??50 cents total package??? Dont bother with answering that Im already a bit disturbed.


Actually this isn't low around here. The bigger companies are paying $3-3.50. We also do a lot of smaller jobs too where we will give them $200 to hang 10 boards and they are there for 30 minutes. And yes it is around 55 cents total package including labor, materials, and profit.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

gam026 said:


> I'm pretty sure all of us do that. Actually I put in 8 hrs of work then do that other stuff you'v made a career out of at night. I don't think anybody is questioning your ability as a taper just your attitude.
> 
> I run a residential company with all hourly workers on the books with benefits. And I pay workers well not just enough to get by. I was told when I started not to pay them on the books with benefits because it was too expensive, especially in res, and it would drive the labour prices up. My response was "good. It's about time" I hate when People use the excuse "that's all we can pay around here"
> 
> I know we're all here to make money but I'm also here to run a successful business. I've had the same guys working for me for 2 years with some in and out and their happy. I'm sure your guys are just lucky to have jobs.


I do feel like I was/have been being questioned as a taper because I'm not 40+ years old like that has anything to do with the level you are at. And paying them hourly wouldn't benefit our company as they would make less money. We just had our top hanging crew hang 520 boards in less than 2.5 days with 4 people. that is over 20 an hour for every man. In reality the lead hanger pays his guys by the day and he makes the rest. Plus they hung 2 other houses for us this past week which were both over 300 board houses. They hung over 1000 boards in a week for us at $4 a board. That is why they have been with us for almost a decade. Everyone is lucky to just have jobs, I would make more money if I did finish everyday but I am needed for other things as well. I'm sorry but I get a little defensive when I'm not called a real drywall person and that I can kiss someones ass and that I was given what I have. I worked for my position. I had a few other career opportunities right out of college to make a lot more money than I do now, but it is more important to me to keep our family business going and I know my dad can't do it by himself.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

thefinisher said:


> Actually this isn't low around here. The bigger companies are paying $3-3.50.





thefinisher said:


> Actually we pay them $4 to hang, $4 to finish, and $1.25 to sand because *that is the rate around here*.


The amounts stated in the 2 posts aren't lining up.




thefinisher said:


> I do feel like I was/have been being questioned as a taper because I'm not 40+ years old like that has anything to do with the level you are at.


I was at a job the other day where 1 taper was commenting on how a previous 30 year long taper hadn't put the bead on right enough.

Time in doesn't impress me. The level the work is done at is what I look for.

Same goes for pretty much anything with me, already. # of years in, amount of schooling done, whose kid you are, what colour you are or aren't, how old you are or aren't, ..........., doesn't count to me as much as the performance that comes out. It's either there, or it isn't.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

So, just based on 1000 4x12 boards at .55 per foot comes out to $26,400.00

48",54" or both? standard 4x12 or stretch? 

$4,000.00 to hang
$4,000.00 to finish
$1,250.00 to sand
$2,400.00 material... mud,tape,bead,screws and nails (guesstimate at .05 per ft) 

This leaves $14,750.00 before tax and misc operating expenses based on three jobs 


Previous post by The Finisher….

"We actually don't make much off our help compared to how much overhead we have to carry. Moore, you really dislike that we use mexicans huh? We don't use them for everything. Yes they do the brunt of the work hanging-sanding, but anything besides that me and my dad do personally. All point-ups, repairs, patches, etc are done by us. We also will finish out smaller jobs that we don't want to bother our workers with. Sometimes I wish we just still finished as it wouldn't be as stressful. But Moore, Gaz, 2buck, if you wait long enough I may be able to do something for you guys. I want to do a video of me doing some hand taping, then bedding the same area, then skimming, then sanding, but we have to get a job like this first"

What is your overhead?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

JustMe said:


> The amounts stated in the 2 posts aren't lining up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes between $3-$4 is what the rate is. We pay $4 because we are smaller and want our jobs to be priority to our hangers. Often our guys will do our work first before going to hang a house for somebody else for less.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Square Foot said:


> So, just based on 1000 4x12 boards at .55 per foot comes out to $26,400.00
> 
> 48",54" or both? standard 4x12 or stretch?
> 
> ...


Well lets do some math for say a 300 board house. all 4x12 sheets

Say we stock 250 sheets 1/2", 50 sheets 5/8", 45 boxes mud, 35 rolls tape, 2 boxes of screws, 2 boxes of level line, 1 box of bead.

Labor price would be $2,775
Materials would be $3,845 (this is our actual prices from my price list)
Our bid on this house would be $8,414
Expected profit: $1,794

Mind you we have to carry $6,620 until we get paid.... sometimes a month later. Also we will make approximately 10 trips to the house to check on it, bring extra materials if needed, pick up excess materials, patches that we almost never charge for, 2 point-ups which each consist of 2 trips ( point-up one day and sand the next). This would be at about .58 cents a foot for the entire job which is a little on the high side. And that profit number will be a good bit lower once you factor in all the trips/time into the house we have. Even if we actually made $1,794 our Labor made $2,775 that they will get on friday where as we won't see our money for weeks. Heck, that doesn't even factor in my weekley salary. Our workers get the good endo of the deal..... they always get paid on friday and they don't have to supply any materials or worry about overhead costs to them.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

your price at .55 is including the sheetrock?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Square Foot said:


> your price at .55 is including the sheetrock?


Yes, it is priced from .54-.58 cents generally. If we up our prices we will lose builders guaranteed! We have already lost builders at this price because they thought it was too high :furious:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

I don't know what to say?... you guys in charleston have somehow slipped back in time.


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> I do feel like I was/have been being questioned as a taper because I'm not 40+ years old like that has anything to do with the level you are at. And paying them hourly wouldn't benefit our company as they would make less money. We just had our top hanging crew hang 520 boards in less than 2.5 days with 4 people. that is over 20 an hour for every man. In reality the lead hanger pays his guys by the day and he makes the rest. Plus they hung 2 other houses for us this past week which were both over 300 board houses. They hung over 1000 boards in a week for us at $4 a board. That is why they have been with us for almost a decade. Everyone is lucky to just have jobs, I would make more money if I did finish everyday but I am needed for other things as well. I'm sorry but I get a little defensive when I'm not called a real drywall person and that I can kiss someones ass and that I was given what I have. I worked for my position. I had a few other career opportunities right out of college to make a lot more money than I do now, but it is more important to me to keep our family business going and I know my dad can't do it by himself.


It doesn't matter to me if you pay your guys hourly or piece work and I understand prices are lower in other parts. But I know for fact that prices have dropped significantly because of illegals and contractors who exploit them. I'm sure they think they they do get paid good. But guess what. 4 bucks a foot is a joke. Don't care where your from.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> Yes, it is priced from .54-.58 cents generally. If we up our prices we will lose builders guaranteed! We have already lost builders at this price because they thought it was too high :furious:


Wow that sucks, around here .55¢ wouldn't even cover the labour


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

gam026 said:


> It doesn't matter to me if you pay your guys hourly or piece work and I understand prices are lower in other parts. But I know for fact that prices have dropped significantly because of illegals and contractors who exploit them. I'm sure they think they they do get paid good. But guess what. 4 bucks a foot is a joke. Don't care where your from.


It is 4 bucks a board.... And guess what our workers aren't illegal, they pay taxes just like you. Everybody we pay has a tax ID number and they pay their taxes. I agree, $4 a board is low, but how much more do you think they should make? In this economy I think making $4k in a week is pretty dang good.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

saskataper said:


> Wow that sucks, around here .55¢ wouldn't even cover the labour


Yeah I wish we could charge more...... Like I said to the others, we really don't make much money compared to our overhead.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> It is 4 bucks a board.... And guess what our workers aren't illegal, they pay taxes just like you. Everybody we pay has a tax ID number and they pay their taxes. I agree, $4 a board is low, but how much more do you think they should make? In this economy I think making $4k in a week is pretty dang good.


Your telling us your amigos are doing a 1000 sheets a week:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Your telling us your amigos are doing a 1000 sheets a week:blink:


 1 man can hang 20 boards an hour!!:yes:

At $4 a board..I guess he would have no choice ..


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

sdrdrywall said:


> Your telling us your amigos are doing a 1000 sheets a week:blink:


They can do that much, but no we generally don't have that much work going. Lately we have been averaging a house a week though with the exception of last week where we had 3 going.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> 1 man can hang 20 boards an hour!!:yes:
> 
> At $4 a board..I guess he would have no choice ..


I wish I made $80 an hour :yes:


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

I say bs. To the whole conversation, you said that you pay the lead guy and he pays his guys by the day, which means he employs illegals. Just because you look the other way doesn't let you off the hook, you my friend support illegal labor, which makes you and daddy the worst kind of contractor.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

fenez said:


> I say bs. To the whole conversation, you said that you pay the lead guy and he pays his guys by the day, which means he employs illegals. Just because you look the other way doesn't let you off the hook, you my friend support illegal labor, which makes you and daddy the worst kind of contractor.


And you know who is legal or not on our jobs? Every house in Charleston has mexicans scattered all over them on every trade. They are all subcontractors and work piece work. When we used to do piece work my dad would get the check and pay the help (white guys). Under e-verify we are not responsible for everybody on the jobsite, only the people we write checks to. We have several different crews and we have never had a problem with anybody being illegal. Way to get personal Fenez..... hmmmm.... sounds hispanic, hope ur legal. What you want me to hire a bunch of white boys that don't wan't to work? Lol, I haven't even been on a residential job around here with a white person on it in years.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fenez said:


> I say bs. To the whole conversation, you said that you pay the lead guy and he pays his guys by the day, which means he employs illegals. Just because you look the other way doesn't let you off the hook, you my friend support illegal labor, which makes you and daddy the worst kind of contractor.


 Yeah..but fenez...He can't find any true blooded Americans willing to work for $8 a board hang/finish.

Now that's the vid I want to see!!
A walk through of a home [email protected] for $8 a board ..


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Fenez is short for Fenezia which is Italian and I'm not racist my wife is Hispanic and here on long island you my friend would be held responsible if any of your labor subbed out or other wise was illegal.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Anyone who hires illegals is the problem and should be run out of business period, I have no love for anyone who tries to bastardize my trade. Sorry if I came off like a schmuck but there is no room for low ball or illegals in my world, I'm all for profits but I would never drive the prices down.


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

The south has always had lower prices.(except FL) For one..the illegal worker started here. You cant go on a construction site and not see them. The fight to keep them out happened 25 odd yrs ago..and we lost. NO HELP FROM THE GOVT!!!!. The govt wont enforce there own laws...be it dem/rep. Most of the legal work force fought back, but in the end it was join them, or get the hell out of their way. The illegal started out as just masons, drywall, paint, landscape...all the hard and dirty stuff, but now they are everything...HVAC, elec and plumbing. Guys in the end..its our govt. that has failed us! They let them in...they can take them out. But that will never happen...never i say!!! way too much money involved. and on top of that the American plp have become a bunch of spineless sheep...ready for their butt fuking from the NWO...but yea thefinisher is right. about 3-4 a sheet is all you will get down here in the good ole south. That is if your subing from a co. I know of a DW co. that is 3h, 3.5f and .75snd..makes me sick


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Tucker said:


> The south has always had lower prices.(except FL) For one..the illegal worker started here. You cant go on a construction site and not see them. The fight to keep them out happened 25 odd yrs ago..and we lost. NO HELP FROM THE GOVT!!!!. The govt wont enforce there own laws...be it dem/rep. Most of the legal work force fought back, but in the end it was join them, or get the hell out of their way. The illegal started out as just masons, drywall, paint, landscape...all the hard and dirty stuff, but now they are everything...HVAC, elec and plumbing. Guys in the end..its our govt. that has failed us! They let them in...they can take them out. But that will never happen...never i say!!! way too much money involved. and on top of that the American plp have become a bunch of spineless sheep...ready for their butt fuking from the NWO...but yea thefinisher is right. about 3-4 a sheet is all you will get down here in the good ole south. That is if your subing from a co. I know of a DW co. that is 3h, 3.5f and .75snd..makes me sick


Sounds like you speak the truth Tucker.

Trouble with the USofA is they have made the border between Canada and the USA so darn hard to get across without all the BS security crap while at the same time they allow a large influx to come across the Mexico/US border on a daily basis totally illegal and no security but your government supports it for the cheap labour it offers some of their political supporters. Its a crying shame that us in Canada are paying for.:furious:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tucker said:


> The south has always had lower prices.(except FL) For one..the illegal worker started here. You cant go on a construction site and not see them. The fight to keep them out happened 25 odd yrs ago..and we lost. NO HELP FROM THE GOVT!!!!. The govt wont enforce there own laws...be it dem/rep. Most of the legal work force fought back, but in the end it was join them, or get the hell out of their way. The illegal started out as just masons, drywall, paint, landscape...all the hard and dirty stuff, but now they are everything...HVAC, elec and plumbing. Guys in the end..its our govt. that has failed us! They let them in...they can take them out. But that will never happen...never i say!!! way too much money involved. and on top of that the American plp have become a bunch of spineless sheep...ready for their butt fuking from the NWO...but yea thefinisher is right. about 3-4 a sheet is all you will get down here in the good ole south. That is if your subing from a co. I know of a DW co. that is 3h, 3.5f and .75snd..makes me sick














Mudshark said:


> Sounds like you speak the truth Tucker.
> 
> Trouble with the USofA is they have made the border between Canada and the USA so darn hard to get across without all the BS security crap while at the same time they allow a large influx to come across the Mexico/US border on a daily basis totally illegal and no security but your government supports it for the cheap labour it offers some of their political supporters. Its a crying shame that us in Canada are paying for.:furious:


Well, if anyone has read captain sheetrocks post, he kept saying how bad things were down there

here's a article from a canuck magazine, their affecting the "AUTO PACK" too http://www2.macleans.ca/2012/04/05/state-of-the-anti-union/


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Tucker said:


> The south has always had lower prices.(except FL) For one..the illegal worker started here. You cant go on a construction site and not see them. The fight to keep them out happened 25 odd yrs ago..and we lost. NO HELP FROM THE GOVT!!!!. The govt wont enforce there own laws...be it dem/rep. Most of the legal work force fought back, but in the end it was join them, or get the hell out of their way. The illegal started out as just masons, drywall, paint, landscape...all the hard and dirty stuff, but now they are everything...HVAC, elec and plumbing. Guys in the end..its our govt. that has failed us! They let them in...they can take them out. But that will never happen...never i say!!! way too much money involved. and on top of that the American plp have become a bunch of spineless sheep...ready for their butt fuking from the NWO...but yea thefinisher is right. about 3-4 a sheet is all you will get down here in the good ole south. That is if your subing from a co. I know of a DW co. that is 3h, 3.5f and .75snd..makes me sick


 
Your right Tucker, it isn't an easy business to be in down here. Our prices aren't even low! We are high end custom drywall company and our prices reflect that.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

fenez said:


> Fenez is short for Fenezia which is Italian and I'm not racist my wife is Hispanic and here on long island you my friend would be held responsible if any of your labor subbed out or other wise was illegal.


 
I didn't mean it as a direct insult to you, but that is how it felt to me ya know? It is just that there is no way around using immigrants here. I do know for a fact though around here that we are only responsible to who we write the check out too. All of our crew leaders are 100% legal. However, we are not required to check every worker as they are not on our payroll. I do wish it was different, but every white guy we have had we had to fire because they were lazy, smoked every 20 minutes, did drugs, or came in drunk where as our immigrants do none of those things.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Let's remember who the _real _"immigrants" are here......


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Yeah..but fenez...He can't find any true blooded Americans willing to work for $8 a board hang/finish.
> 
> Now that's the vid I want to see!!
> A walk through of a home [email protected] for $8 a board ..


I should be able to give you that walk through video when our finishers are done with this 520 board shack. Finishers showed up today, so they will probably be done friday.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> Let's remember who the _real _"immigrants" are here......


Thats right Slim!


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

American Indians were Asians who migrated to the North American continent over a land bridge connecting Siberia, Alaska, & parts southward? Don't know if that theory has been revisited or revised. If so, technically, they are not "native Americans" since there were none. They were here before the whites, however. 

​


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Finishing up a couple COs at the Beast today, Ive been back there atleast 5 days a month since I finished last year. They are plastering now, I will try and get some vid of that but dont know how the guys will respond. They were using a trowel and knife. Trying to get vids uploaded??? Takin forever. Ipod went dead so 2 different cams were used,phone and ipod. Nothing special they lowered a wrap and butchered a fireplace. Other patch was where wiring was added in walls for smartglass . They will tint when light hits 4 windows 1400.00:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

heres the first one . Need to work on camera angle:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Tucker said:


> American Indians were Asians who migrated to the North American continent over a land bridge connecting Siberia, Alaska, & parts southward? Don't know if that theory has been revisited or revised. If so, technically, they are not "native Americans" since there were none. They were here before the whites, however.
> 
> ​


Well, if you go by the theory surrounding the Fertile Crescent, and the African Savannah then there are no natives outside of these areas.

However, unlike the white settlers to "America", the people who first made this place home didn't steal it and murder the original occupants.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> Finishing up a couple COs at the Beast today, Ive been back there atleast 5 days a month since I finished last year. They are plastering now, I will try and get some vid of that but dont know how the guys will respond. They were using a trowel and knife. Trying to get vids uploaded??? Takin forever. Ipod went dead so 2 different cams were used,phone and ipod. Nothing special they lowered a wrap and butchered a fireplace. Other patch was where wiring was added in walls for smartglass . They will tint when light hits 4 windows 1400.00:thumbsup:


Day-um...I saw that smartglass a few years back on the television (not sure where I was.....where there was television) This one would fog for privacy


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Well, if you go by the theory surrounding the Fertile Crescent, and the African Savannah then there are no natives outside of these areas.
> 
> However, unlike the white settlers to "America", the people who first made this place home didn't steal it and murder the original occupants.


That's not what were taught in Canada

The french complain that they were here first in 1534, and that us English pigs took it from THEM:furious:

Never mention the Plains of Abraham to a French Canadian:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> That's not what were taught in Canada
> 
> The french complain that they were here first in 1534, and that us English pigs took it from THEM:furious:
> 
> ...


Tabarnak (or is that Tabernak) Geez 2 buck you must have liked those stupid bagpipes playing (you and VANMAN)


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> Well, if you go by the theory surrounding the Fertile Crescent, and the African Savannah then there are no natives outside of these areas.
> 
> However, unlike the white settlers to "America", the people who first made this place home didn't steal it and murder the original occupants.



Yes slim ur right..they were invaded by a superior force. They had no laws that addressed illegal immigration. Nor did they have a way of winning against the white boy invasion. However..we do! We have the laws and means to protect our self form such. But we don't. Its like we are fuking our self for the things we did...Sins of the father kind of thing...I pity the fool...anyway China is going to give us ours soon enough..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tucker said:


> Yes slim ur right..they were invaded by a superior force. They had no laws that addressed illegal immigration. Nor did they have a way of winning against the white boy invasion. However..we do! We have the laws and means to protect our self form such. But we don't. Its like we are fuking our self for the things we did...Sins of the father kind of thing...I pity the fool...anyway China is going to give us ours soon enough..


I translated your post to Chinese for you tucker:whistling2:

是苗条的你是对的......他们被侵略的优势兵力。他们没有解决非法移民的法律。他们也没有战胜白人男孩入侵的一种方式。但是......我们这样做！我们的法律手段来保护我们的自我等形式。但我们不这样做。它就像我们fuking我们的自我的事情，我们做...的父亲的罪孽之类的话......我可怜的傻瓜......反正中国将会给我们，我们很快..


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I translated your post to Chinese for you tucker:whistling2:
> 
> 是苗条的你是对的......他们被侵略的优势兵力。他们没有解决非法移民的法律。他们也没有战胜白人男孩入侵的一种方式。但是......我们这样做！我们的法律手段来保护我们的自我等形式。但我们不这样做。它就像我们fuking我们的自我的事情，我们做...的父亲的罪孽之类的话......我可怜的傻瓜......反正中国将会给我们，我们很快..


Hey just pickup up a biljax lift today...maybe i can translate the owners manual.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Tabarnak (or is that Tabernak) Geez 2 buck you must have liked those stupid bagpipes playing (you and VANMAN)


 Why bring me into this? Is it because u lot got ur butts kicked?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> Let's remember who the _real _"immigrants" are here......


_Immigrant:

A person who comes to live permanently in a foreign country._

_A person who leaves one country to settle permanently in another_.

Guess that rules me out. I was born here.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Tucker said:


> Yes slim ur right..they were invaded by a superior force. They had no laws that addressed illegal immigration. Nor did they have a way of winning against the white boy invasion. However..we do! We have the laws and means to protect our self form such. But we don't. Its like we are fuking our self for the things we did...Sins of the father kind of thing...I pity the fool...anyway China is going to give us ours soon enough..


You're asking me not to accept any responsibility for the genocide that happened in this country due to my forbears, and I can't do that. I don't suffer any guilt for it, but I'm going to learn from it. This is far too big of a topic for me rant on this morning. 

I will say this though, Nationalism is an antiquated notion.





JustMe said:


> _Immigrant:
> 
> A person who comes to live permanently in a foreign country._
> 
> ...


Oh sure, narrow it down to _your_ present time-frame.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> You're asking me not to accept any responsibility for the genocide that happened in this country due to my forbears, and I can't do that. I don't suffer any guilt for it, but I'm going to learn from it. This is far too big of a topic for me rant on this morning.
> 
> I will say this though, Nationalism is an antiquated notion.
> 
> ...


Well technically he would be right.... If you are born in a country you are not an immigrant. Many illegals come into our country to have their children so they will be American citizens.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> Oh sure, narrow it down to _your_ present time-frame.


I will. Because I can. The dictionary says so. 

And if somebody, some group, doesn't like it, because it doesn't fit with an agenda they have, and they want to cook up some pseudo-reasoning to justify their view, they can....take it up with the dictionary people.


----------



## AtlanticDrywall (Mar 5, 2012)

First things first, I am new to this message board so I don't know the whole story between TheFinisher and the rest of the folks here. Having said that, it seems clear that the problem is with his attitude and behavior which clearly comes off as a spoiled pampered pretentious brat. 

Sometimes, regardless of how great we think of ourselves, you have to step back and yield to experience and appreciate what you're learning from those folks. If you fail to do that because you think you're cock of the walk, than you're only hindering your learning curve and the potential of making the most of yourself. 

Second, don't mistake Hispanic drywallers as definitely being illegal immigrants. Also don't mistake them as being exploited financially. We have a crew of two Hispanic tapers. They're both legal united states citizens, confirmed. They both speak English. They both use the tools. They both make the same amount per board as all of our other Caucasian workers. And they do fantastic work.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

AtlanticDrywall said:


> Having said that, it seems clear that the problem is with his attitude and behavior which clearly comes off as a spoiled pampered pretentious brat.


Who was that smart ass I used to fight with about dust on the walls?
Oh wait! Now I remember! :jester:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Tsk Tsk Tsk PT watch you language now


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

saskataper said:


> Tsk Tsk Tsk PT watch you language now


Better?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

AtlanticDrywall said:


> First things first, I am new to this message board so I don't know the whole story between TheFinisher and the rest of the folks here. Having said that, it seems clear that the problem is with his attitude and behavior which clearly comes off as a spoiled pampered pretentious brat.
> 
> Sometimes, regardless of how great we think of ourselves, you have to step back and yield to experience and appreciate what you're learning from those folks. If you fail to do that because you think you're cock of the walk, than you're only hindering your learning curve and the potential of making the most of yourself.
> 
> Second, don't mistake Hispanic drywallers as definitely being illegal immigrants. Also don't mistake them as being exploited financially. We have a crew of two Hispanic tapers. They're both legal united states citizens, confirmed. They both speak English. They both use the tools. They both make the same amount per board as all of our other Caucasian workers. And they do fantastic work.


You for real? You haven't even been in any of those threads.....


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> You for real? You haven't even been in any of those threads.....


Shut up you pretentious brat! :jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> You for real? You haven't even been in any of those threads.....


 It's Drywall Talk!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Guess I got more manners than that :yes:. But if I'm not liked then I'm not liked.... not much I can do about it.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Guess I got more manners than that :yes:. But if I'm not liked then I'm not liked.... not much I can do about it.


 STOP BEING SO COCKY DUDE! ......FOR REAL!!:yes::jester:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

AtlanticDrywall said:


> First things first, I am new to this message board so I don't know the whole story between TheFinisher and the rest of the folks here. Having said that, it seems clear that the problem is with his attitude and behavior which clearly comes off as a spoiled pampered pretentious brat.
> 
> Sometimes, regardless of how great we think of ourselves, you have to step back and yield to experience and appreciate what you're learning from those folks. If you fail to do that because you think you're cock of the walk, than you're only hindering your learning curve and the potential of making the most of yourself.
> 
> Second, don't mistake Hispanic drywallers as definitely being illegal immigrants. Also don't mistake them as being exploited financially. We have a crew of two Hispanic tapers. They're both legal united states citizens, confirmed. They both speak English. They both use the tools. They both make the same amount per board as all of our other Caucasian workers. And they do fantastic work.


Would you like to explain your findings? As far as experience goes, I wouldn't debate anything unless I knew exactly what I was talking about. It all started in the knives vs. trowel thread where I voiced my opinion that wasn't so readily accepted. I will only yield to experience if I see it is beneficial for my purpose, if what I'm being told by an experienced person isn't by what I consider to be proper in the basic form of the trade then there isn't anything to yield to. If somebody explains why a certain way is better and it is obvious that it is then I will accept it. And I hardly think I am the cock of the walk, but when people mock at my years of experience as a finisher and also take shots at my business' work ethics I tend to take it personal. From my viewpoint it seems as if some members look down at me because I'm not as old as they are which must mean to them that I couldn't possibly be as competent in the trade as they are. My opinions and rationalizing are met with snide comments and condescending remarks as if I shouldn't be on the same playing field so to speak. Hell, I even bought a dang trowel so I could understand the principals and techniques required to make it work so I can better my viewpoint on the use of a knife and trowel equally.

And as far as the last paragraph is concerned, I'm guessing that wasn't for me. Sorry about the longwinded response.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

....


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I will. Because I can. The dictionary says so.
> 
> And if somebody, some group, doesn't like it, because it doesn't fit with an agenda they have, and they want to cook up some pseudo-reasoning to justify their view, they can....take it up with the dictionary people.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh by the way guys I got a new camera to use for my filming quests . Just gotta make sure my girlfriend doesn't go looking for it :whistling2:. Still waiting on a good project for me to film though.....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Would you like to explain your findings? As far as experience goes, I wouldn't debate anything unless I knew exactly what I was talking about. It all started in the knives vs. trowel thread where I voiced my opinion that wasn't so readily accepted. I will only yield to experience if I see it is beneficial for my purpose, if what I'm being told by an experienced person isn't by what I consider to be proper in the basic form of the trade then there isn't anything to yield to. If somebody explains why a certain way is better and it is obvious that it is then I will accept it. And I hardly think I am the cock of the walk, but when people mock at my years of experience as a finisher and also take shots at my business' work ethics I tend to take it personal. From my viewpoint it seems as if some members look down at me because I'm not as old as they are which must mean to them that I couldn't possibly be as competent in the trade as they are. My opinions and rationalizing are met with snide comments and condescending remarks as if I shouldn't be on the same playing field so to speak. Hell, I even bought a dang trowel so I could understand the principals and techniques required to make it work so I can better my viewpoint on the use of a knife and trowel equally.
> 
> And as far as the last paragraph is concerned, I'm guessing that wasn't for me. Sorry about the longwinded response.


 Just me Is twice my age ,,but he never mocks me..well:blink:
Bazooka Joe Is a Mexican ,,but were all cool with that!:whistling2: 

Finisher....Your just lucky Captain Sheetrock hasn't got a hold of you yet! trust me...It will be an eye opener!!:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

....


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Bazooka Joe Is a Mexican ,,but were all cool with that!:whistling2:


I even made a mexican themed video for bazooka joe!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> ....


 br549?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Would you like to explain your findings? As far as experience goes, I wouldn't debate anything unless I knew exactly what I was talking about. It all started in the knives vs. trowel thread where I voiced my opinion that wasn't so readily accepted. I will only yield to experience if I see it is beneficial for my purpose, if what I'm being told by an experienced person isn't by what I consider to be proper in the basic form of the trade then there isn't anything to yield to. If somebody explains why a certain way is better and it is obvious that it is then I will accept it. And I hardly think I am the cock of the walk, but when people mock at my years of experience as a finisher and also take shots at my business' work ethics I tend to take it personal. From my viewpoint it seems as if some members look down at me because I'm not as old as they are which must mean to them that I couldn't possibly be as competent in the trade as they are. My opinions and rationalizing are met with snide comments and condescending remarks as if I shouldn't be on the same playing field so to speak. Hell, I even bought a dang trowel so I could understand the principals and techniques required to make it work so I can better my viewpoint on the use of a knife and trowel equally.
> 
> And as far as the last paragraph is concerned, I'm guessing that wasn't for me. Sorry about the longwinded response.


dammit:furious:, that was a good post:furious:

I guess it's back to picking on Moose Boy:thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> The dictionary is a conspiracy to get people communicating with a defined set of words used to represent.....stuff.
> 
> I live outside the boundaries of normal communication.
> 
> ...


I've got a word for your outside the boundaries of normal communication: Vaguery.

Example of vaguery: Strategery. 

On scenario: I didn't kill anyone.

And you're talking house. Not quite the same as land. To me.

You're talking 'rights'. Who has what 'rights'.
How can we prove 'rights' that we believe we should have, are deserving of, outside of our claims to it/them? 

And subjective levels of morality. Whose levels of morality should we follow, adhere to? Yours? Mine? Kohlberg's? ......?
Whose definition of morality should we accept? Since we've thrown out the dictionary as a conspiracy? 

Here's a question I've wondered about: One Indian tribe wipes out another tribe. &/or makes some of them slaves. Do they have a right to that tribe's teepees? That tribe's land? That tribe as slaves? What gave them the right to those? Do they still have the right to that land?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> Just me Is twice my age ,,but he never mocks me..well:blink:


I will try to do better. I promise.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

JustMe said:


> You're talking 'rights'. Who has what 'rights'.
> How can we prove 'rights' that we believe we should have, are deserving of, outside of our claims to it/them?


As a btw on this: My ancestors weren't here when Indians were being killed, and the treaties and what have you were being written up and signed. Where does that leave me and the rest of a similar situation? What rights? What obligations? ...........?

Never really thought about such things much. Didn't seem relevant enough. In this situation, others will end up making the decisions. At least that's the way I see it, at this time.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Ugh....repeat posts


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I've got a word for your outside the boundaries of normal communication: Vaguery.
> 
> Example of vaguery: Strategery.
> 
> ...


I may have succumbed to vaguery with my strategery post. I just wanted to bring attention to the use of a nonsense word since we were talking about definitions....and it's funny.

No, you didn't kill anyone. Nor did I. It was exaggeration for effect. Perhaps it didn't prove my point, or better yet I was making a point that can't be proven. I succumbed to something else.....an opinion. I get a bit fluffed over issues of "illegal immigration". As a bit of an idealist, I don't see the point in having borders or subscribing to nationalistic fervor. Don't get me started on patriotism. The world is very big, and I live in only one small area on it.....an area still inhabited by many "Native Americans". 

I don't feel that I'm talking about rights, but perhaps I am.....the right to live being the primary. 

And as for morality......my version will do. Don't worry, I won't grab my guns and come discover your land......I'm not that guy

As for Indians fighting over land/hunting rights/goods/bad mojo/etc I can't answer that question. It was on a much smaller scale. I suppose with that type of logic what the white settlers did was just fine. I still can't answer that question, but it's a fine topic for an ethical discussion.

Maybe we should get back to discussing thefinisher's chit work since we've wandered horrendously off-topic. Oh wait.....no, we didn't, we were discussing using supposed non-documented workers.......workers who do drywall. I'm babbling with my fingers again.

By the way, I had a much longer reply typed along with my strategery post, but I got squirrely and deleted all my recent replies in this thread


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Tucker said:


>


MMMM..... and I love beer


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Just me Is twice my age ,,but he never mocks me..well:blink:
> Bazooka Joe Is a Mexican ,,but were all cool with that!:whistling2:
> 
> Finisher....Your just lucky Captain Sheetrock hasn't got a hold of you yet! trust me...It will be an eye opener!!:yes:


 
I already got a hold of him..... for his homemade brew recipe


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> I may have succumbed to vaguery with my strategery post. I just wanted to bring attention to the use of a nonsense word since we were talking about definitions....and it's funny.
> 
> No, you didn't kill anyone. Nor did I. It was exaggeration for effect. Perhaps it didn't prove my point, or better yet I was making a point that can't be proven. I succumbed to something else.....an opinion. I get a bit fluffed over issues of "illegal immigration". As a bit of an idealist, I don't see the point in having borders or subscribing to nationalistic fervor. Don't get me started on patriotism. The world is very big, and I live in only one small area on it.....an area still inhabited by many "Native Americans".
> 
> ...


Actually, I don't mind new words. I think they're needed, as things change and evolve, to better explain, differentiate and separate something from the past. Word fusions are a favourite.

The Native Americans: Where did they come from. Evolved here? Not that maybe it really matters. 1st here, 1st claim? Or Might Makes Right, for the white man's claim? Or is there a 3rd option, better suited to the 'what is'(?)
I read somewhere once that the Indians seem to have genetics tying them to people like Mongolians. Or somewhere around there.

What rights do they, we have? Seems rights/'rights' are 'given' to us by others. Even the right/'right' to live. Eg. Pro-Choice, vs. Pro-Life.

As for this society......I used to read a lot of sci-fi. The one book that I kept a copy of was Voyage From Yesteryear. Might have mentioned it here at one time. As much as anything I've come across so far, it most closely describes 'my kind of society'. A fun read as well, to me.
Someone else's view on it: http://www.troynovant.com/Grube/Hogan/Voyage-from-Yesteryear.html

A few partial chapters, if you haven't read it before: http://www.jamesphogan.com/books/info.php?titleID=29&cmd=sample&sample=26

My 'Next Generation Nations' I once mentioned to 2buck, instead of/in place of/as an alternative to eg. '1st Nations', is a bit of an offshoot from that book. Everyone just moving on from our past 'us'/'them' type thinking, and getting on with improving things, in an 'enlightened self-interest' kind of way.

Anyway, should move this to another thread, if it were to carry on.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> I already got a hold of him..... for his homemade brew recipe


Judging from some of your post, sounds like the Captain sent you the recipe


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> You for real? You haven't even been in any of those threads.....


He dosent have to be in them i'm sure he can read, forums is alot like drywall it's not rocket science. Dosent take much to figure to figure out whos who.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I will try to do better. I promise.


 No.No,,, dont do that!!! I enjoy the confusion !! makes me think!:thumbsup:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok so your all against hiring illegals but what about child labour?


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

saskataper said:


> Ok so your all against hiring illegals but what about child labour?


You defiantly not paying the kid with no underwear enough!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

saskataper said:


> Ok so your all against hiring illegals but what about child labour?


 The oldest is looking at the knife wondering what side of the knife should go to the wall..[that's experience] She's been on the job before.
The youngest boy Is about to cut out another box.
The oldest boy ..Is A TRUE drywaller... He was so happy to have a job to go to today he forgot to put on his pants!


Thanks for that pic sasktaper ...I cried laughing at it!!


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Its grandma and grandpa's basement and they wanted to help so I tried to show them how to spot screws, the two older ones got putting on the mud ok, taking it off not so much, the youngest (girl) was content supervising.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

saskataper said:


> Ok so your all against hiring illegals but what about child labour?


:lol: Nice pic ! Just glad that "butt" wasn't pre-filled !:yes:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

saskataper are those your kids? i have a 5 year old girl, 3 year old boy, and a 1 year old girl. i love to let them play with mud too. i've only done it on a handfull of occasions.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Yup they are mine, and we have the same collection going


----------

